# Whatsit 3/27



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## analog.universe (Mar 27, 2012)

fish tank gravel?


----------



## snowbear (Mar 28, 2012)

Model railroad track ballast?


----------



## ryanwaff (Mar 28, 2012)

Asphalt / gravel?


----------



## pgriz (Mar 28, 2012)

Why were you in my old bar-B-Q?


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 29, 2012)

ryanwaff said:


> Asphalt / gravel?



I was thinking a road surface as well...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 29, 2012)

This stuff is the tops.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah - so "technically" asphalt is correct. If it's what I think it is, did you get out a ladder to take a photo of your roof or did you have a spare shingle laying around?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 30, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Ah - so "technically" asphalt is correct. If it's what I think it is, did you get out a ladder to take a photo of your roof or did you have a spare shingle laying around?



It's one a wind storm left on my deck.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice! (not the storm damage part, though) That was a hard one without the hint. Most people don't look at shingles too closely every day.


----------

